# Maggie valley



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 22, 2006)

I may look into that one Big E.  I am doing Snow shoe WV the weekend before so I will have to see.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't go, but take lots of pics!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't go, but take lots of pics!!


What you doing that day?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll think of something.


----------

